# will 4 door fenders work on a 2 door? for 1965 lemans?



## calioak510 (Jul 20, 2008)

just wondering if i can use fenders from a 4 door on my 2 door 65 lemans?


----------



## allpawl66 (May 9, 2008)

Absolutely yes, 2 and 4 door front ends are the same.


----------

